# does your cat yawn with its eyes open?



## nancyLA (Feb 13, 2005)

My cats yawn with their eyes open, it is so funny to watch. I need to get a picture of it and post it here!


----------



## 954BOY (Apr 8, 2005)

ya our cats do the same thing its funny


----------



## kelly4582 (Apr 10, 2005)

lol my cat does the same exact thing. its oh-so cute.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Yeah....those eyelids stretch out and look so wierd!!


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

yep, here too! its funny


----------

